# Parlantes 8"  para audio bike.



## maxep (Jun 1, 2008)

hola muchachos como algunos saben hace rato que estoy con lo del audio de mi bicicleta.
en fin revise mucho y en este momento tengo una cjaa de 11. en la bnici .. en ella tengo un parlñante rango ext. moon de 8" de 50rms. y a los costados tengo 2 4x6" de dos vias lexsen qeu apesar de dser baratos tienen muy buena calidad..
 en fin mi asunto es..
q tengo pensado cambiar los 2 4x6" por 2 de 8" con tweeter al lado..
com  la caja es chica(y la llene de wata en su interior para darle uin mejor sonido). como les comentaba..
yo bussco tenr buenos medios un pco d ebajos(por el tmaaño de la caja) y unos altos agradables..
en fin .. querioa saber que opinana por los jahro de 8".. estan los arg. y los chinos que vienen en caja roja...
 en cuanto a claidad de sonido..(caclaro que busco unos medios que se escuchen de lejos y con claridad). cuales me convienn.,.
http://www.jahro.com.ar/?id=3  estos los wc8  (importados)
o 
http://www.jahro.com.ar/?id=7
de la linea rango extendido.. en 8"  o los woofers .. siempre acompañados por un tw domo..
.
que les parece mejor eleccion?


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 2, 2008)

quedate con los argentinos por que sino andan mas andan igual y estas pagando trabajo argentino no chino...
otra cosa por curiosidad esa caja la llevas an la bici ?
yo me muevo en bici y no me imagino en que parte la pudiste poner almenos que tengas una bici especial .... o demaciadas ganas de escuchar musica en la bici y lo llvas por ahi     saludos


----------



## maxep (Jun 2, 2008)

si lo llelvo en el porta equipaje atras.. no pesa  nada.. la verdadd no es mucho peso. tmb estube viendo los moon ocmo el que tengo pueod poner 2 moon mas a los costados con un tw, domo al lado que les parece..
?


----------



## Fabri (Jun 2, 2008)

yo tengo audio en la bici tambien , dejo una fotito para que vean jaja , con el tema del peso ya me acostumbre , no es tanto tampoco aunque obvio es mas pesada que antes.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 7, 2008)

que ingenioso y se ve bien buena ehh lo que si tienes que andar con cuidado no se te valla a aparecer unos villiken por que terminan en un equipo sonando con cumbia jaja


----------



## rafael ardila (Jun 23, 2008)

que curioso! pero como le hacespara meter el amplificador y todo lo necesario para que entregue la potencia que se necesita en esos bafles?, yo tengo la misma idea pero reconozco que no es facil poner los parlantes a la intemperie y que por casualidad la lluvia no los dañe! que sugieren gaston sj y fabri? he pensado en un diseño particular de fuente conmutada y el amplificador todo junto dentro del caballo, la bateria en la parte trasera y cosas asi pero necesito estar seguro de que las cosas me saldran bn para poder realizarlo sin perdidas economicas, gracias por escuchar mis opiniones y me gustaria ayudarle que yo les ayudo!


----------



## leop4 (Jun 23, 2008)

bue ya que estamos pongo las mias: 

http://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=75400818pp5.jpg

http://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=40778226qz3.jpg

http://img73.imageshack.us/my.php?image=15699233yu1.jpg

http://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=47196969mk9.jpg

http://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=15476002hj7.jpg

este es un poco mas disimulado pero nose porque quieren tanta
potencia? yo tengo un amplificador con tda2030 y alimento los dos parlantes de 10W 4 ohms en paralelo y suena que te rompe la cabeza. la bat es de 12v 4AH, ovio tendrian que cambiar el titulo y poner audio bike solo o bicis tuneadas. jajaja  
YouTube - bici tuneada 2


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 24, 2008)

hola -- no entendi lo de la fuente conmutada me gusta ria que nos digas que integrado piensas usar ... yo les recomiendo el tda 2005 el clasico entre los montajes discretos ya que no consume una bestialidad y tiene relativo buen rendimiento .... no digo que se compara con un 2050 pero.... despues -- aca es donde esta la clave en los parlantes para aprovechar al maximo nuestro amplificador la cual es la--sensibilidad-- pss se deve conseguir parlantes de la mayor sensibilidad posible por ejemplo 98 dB y si no es posible conseguir de 98 pss podria ser de 96 o algo asi pero mas bajo ya es de muy poco rendimiento .... despues es consegui una ecualizacion acorde que sirva para aprovechar y bueno... que largue buen ruido .. jajaja bueno espero su idea asi talvez te pueda ser un poco mas especifico con la ayuda


----------



## rafael ardila (Jun 24, 2008)

muy buena la cicla de leop, ademas lo apoyo en el sentido de utilizar los TDA2003 con sus buenos parlantes, tengo uno de 15w a 4ohm y tengo el TDA2003 armare el circuito, lo unico q me faltaria es la bateria, espero que me quede plata para comprarla pronto y mostrarles, lo que si me quedo pensando es el gabinete, para el parlante pero bueno ya me las arreglare! muy bueno tu aporte leop4 y tambien agradezco a gaston sj por lo de los parlantes y su sensibilidad no se que sensibilidad tenga este parlante que tengo pero bueno pienso que me servira en todo caso! despues les muestro


----------



## leop4 (Jun 24, 2008)

bueno creo que me olvide de decir cuanto me salio la bateria jeje: yo la compre en electronica liniers, fogonazo la conoce. me salia 54$ pero el pive me saco el iva o algo hasi y me la dejo 47.50 $ esta misma es de 12V 4AH con lo cual es mas que suficiente para este integrado ya que consume  1A a maxima potencia. hice pruevas con el tda7377 y tambien lo tira muy bien pero dura mas o memos 4 horas, igual esta bateria la compre y solo la cargue 4 veces porque siempre marca 12.30 o 12.98 y nunca se descarga jajaja.


----------



## rafael ardila (Jun 26, 2008)

ok jejejejej bueno les aviso cuando compre la bateria para hacer todo y hacer el primer ensayo


----------



## leop4 (Jun 26, 2008)

antes que nada. tenes una mountain bike?


----------



## rafael ardila (Jul 1, 2008)

claro es una cicla con caballo niquelado, el trinche tambien lo es le quiero cambiar el cacho de la cicla pero el espacio que tiene el caballo es ideal solo tengo que conseguir la caja para cerrar la circuiteria


----------



## leop4 (Jul 1, 2008)

haaaaaaaaaaaa muy bien entonces, sigue con tu trabajo jajaja.


----------



## maxep (Jul 14, 2008)

leop con fabri compartimos la msima idea.. llevar el audio mas potente dentro de una bicicleta ajjaj
lo mio la verda q me supero no pense q iba asonar tan fuerte. ahora voy acambair los laterales por unos 8" cmo el del frente y al lado va un driver piezo para cada uno filtrado a 33uf. el integrado es un 7377 ya q consume algo de 2 amp.
tengo 2 baterias de 7amp 12v. (si ya tengo las piernas bien trabajadasa para llevar el peso) ajajja.
cuando pueda subo video de como suena.. estaba pensando me conviene poner parlantes fullrange en ves de los jahro wc8 no?


----------



## leop4 (Jul 14, 2008)

muy bien pero la idea es que sea disimulado lo mio lo es, aparte ami con un tda2003 y dos parlantes me alcansa y sabra jejeje, yo tengo una bat de 12V 4A y anda que da miedo pero si le pongo el 7377 tengo que cambiarle los parlantes y ya no tengo mas lugar salvo que ocupe todo el triangulo de la bici pero me quedo sin botella y sin lugar para colocar la bat de 12V jaja.


----------



## maxep (Jul 21, 2008)

hola buieno compre parlñantes compre unos de marca oti  son de 8 ohms. y son genericos aunque no separecen en nada a los genericos. tiene un sonido de muy buena calidad realmente aaqui las fotos. ligo subo fotos y video de como seuna la bici


----------



## leop4 (Jul 21, 2008)

bastante buenos esos parlantes los moon son mas reconocidos yo tengo uno de esos mon de 8 pulg jeje cuanto pagaste los oti?


----------



## maxep (Jul 28, 2008)

los oti me salieron 21$ c/u lña verdad un regalo..ya que tienen mucho mejor gama de respuesta y mas calidad de sonido q los moon


----------



## leop4 (Jul 28, 2008)

haaaaa esta bien yo me voy a fijar cuales compro jaja


----------



## maxep (Jul 28, 2008)

leop no te recominedo comprar los xtreme sound. o los pyramid de suspension roja y cono negro ni recomiendo gbr, dsps de eso compra lo q gustes


----------



## leop4 (Jul 29, 2008)

estos tienen toda la pinta y estan buenos no me digas que no son buenos porque ya los encargue. http://oferta.deremate.com.ar/id=15919755_parlantes-boss-6-pulgadas-3-vias-300-watts-ch6530


----------



## maxep (Jul 31, 2008)

sisi pintant tienen.pero boss no es conocida por sus parlantes... si no por potencias economicas... los conzco tienen facha .. pero no soportearn la gran potencia. tenes q filtrarlos por q con los bajos los matas


----------



## leop4 (Jul 31, 2008)

jajaja ok pero depende el amplificador tambien. con un tda7377 va fenomeno jajaja.


----------



## maxep (Ago 1, 2008)

siis va fenomeno antes de comprar te recomiendo comprar los bravox qeu rinden mas y tinen mas calidad. o o podes comprar tambien los bomber 6" salen 130$


----------



## leop4 (Ago 1, 2008)

ok cuando tenga tiempo me los compro jaja.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 7, 2008)




----------



## juanma (Ago 7, 2008)

Muy bueno Fogonazo!

Eso si, llegan a pasar un dia todos esos flacos con todo eso por mi casa a las 3am y los puedo llegar a matar   

En la 4ta foto esta muy bueno el paragolpe de la bici. La seguridad ante todo jaja

No me quiero imaginar el casco de bici, 2 parlantes de 8".


----------



## leop4 (Ago 7, 2008)

eso que hicieron es una locura primero es en otro pais ovio segundo con esas cosas no podes andar a mas de 2 por hora y tercero con ruedas y todo deve ser pasedisimo.


----------



## maxep (Ago 7, 2008)

aaaaaaaah q hdp me amargaster el dia fogonazo.. toda la calidad tiene ese sistem.. potenicas cruch(2º linaea de rockford)ahahhahahah buaaaaahhh jajaj
q maldad ponerle eso a una bmx. ahora esos kids of the getto lo habran echo ellos?. faltaba una mezcladora ahi para raperar un rato


----------



## leop4 (Ago 12, 2008)

hola a todos me habia olvidado de que mi bici tiene unas barras bancas llamadas neones bue asi le digo yo pero es lo mismo estas cuestan entre 10 y 8$ abajo les dejo unas fotos...

http://img159.imageshack.us/my.php?image=80585560wb8.jpg

http://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=44749354vp5.jpg

http://img129.imageshack.us/my.php?image=25577117ki9.jpg

http://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=29866211xb4.jpg

http://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=15080415su5.jpg

http://img223.imageshack.us/my.php?image=88386031gr9.jpg

http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=27925825ie0.jpg

http://img141.imageshack.us/my.php?image=55385589fo0.jpg

me olvidaba esos leds que ven hay es un voltimetro con lm3914 jeje.


----------



## freddi16 (Ago 12, 2008)

Realmente te zarpaste, te felicito, nunca vi algo por el estilo, esta demasiado tuneada esa bici 

todavia mas que mi moto jajajaj

Eso si: cuidado donde usas eso porque en Argentina la seguridad no es muy exuberante  lamentablemente...

Un Saludo y segui asi!


----------



## leop4 (Ago 13, 2008)

si la verdad que si pero ando siempre por la plaza de hay no me voy ya que hay mucha gente y todos te miran todo el dia jajaja.

nose si vistes estas tambien pero igual te las dejo 

http://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=75400818pp5.jpg

http://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=40778226qz3.jpg

http://img73.imageshack.us/my.php?image=15699233yu1.jpg

http://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=47196969mk9.jpg

http://img174.imageshack.us/my.php?image=15476002hj7.jpg


YouTube - bici tuneada 2


----------



## freddi16 (Ago 13, 2008)

Lo que si, de donde sacaste esa bateria? de cuantos Voltios es? Se carga? Es cara?

Mentira que no le hacia preguntas jajaj


----------



## leop4 (Ago 13, 2008)

la bateria es de 12V 4AH esta algo de 55$ pero ami el chico me la dejo 47.50 $ porque soy conocido y es las baterias que le ponen a las motos tipo gilera o honda son de gel, compre la mas barata ya que una yuasa esta bastante mas cara algo de 110$ mas o menos.


----------



## maxep (Ago 17, 2008)

leop esta bueno aunque podria s cambiar los parlantes . que son de pc?
te re cmoiendo unos bomber o unos bravox


----------



## leop4 (Ago 17, 2008)

no maxep vos lo escuchas asi por la cama pero tenes que estar en mi casa para saber como suenan esos tdas aparte no son de pc son de 4 pulgadas y suenan re bien. como ya te avia dicho antes no puedo poner mas nada en esa bici, asi como esta esta bien, lo unico que le voy a agregar es un wd-40 tipo aerosol escondido y un magic-clic  o como se llame, y despues tocas el el boton del magic-clic y el mini desodorante y sale tremendo fuego debajo del asiento jajaja un amigo ya lo tiene echo y no sabes como funciona  jajaja.


----------



## Leitox (Sep 8, 2008)

ajajajaa muy buenas las ideas los felicito por su creatividad...


----------



## maxep (Sep 24, 2008)

gracias leitox yo saque el cajon que llevaba atras. por que sonaba demasiado. ya era tanto lo q sonaba q me sentian a media cuadra facil.. no me gusta llamar la atensión asi que lo saque y use los woofers para armarme un par debafles 2 vias biamplificados xd y un home theatre 2.1 
ahora ya tengo armado mi nuevo amplificador para la bici con un tda1516 .ya tengo los componentes. son un4" de la marca xburn. es nacional argentina y realmentee tiene muy buena calidad desde sus materiales terminacion etc,  http://www.xonox.com.ar/bajadas/YD131-7-4F70UT.pdf  es el mismo parlante pero en 4"
+
un tw de cono simple pero con un sonido agradable.
Esta ves el audio lo voy a colocar adelante apuntando a mi sera mono pero va a sonar lindo igual.
ya empece los cortes para la caja de mdf de 10mm q va  ir montadoa en el cuadro de la bici. cuando lo tenga terminado subo las fotos de como  queda.


----------



## leop4 (Sep 25, 2008)

ajaj yo toy terminando la caja mas o menos para el sabado va  a estar le voy a poner dos parlantes de 6" + un 7377 no sabes lo que es eso la cagada es que no tengo mas botella jajajaj. la voy a tener que poner del lado de abajo.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Sep 26, 2008)

Podrian probar con los paquetes de baterias recargables, que tren las luces de emergencia philips, son cilindricos de unos  30 cm, o alguna otras, que puedan armar el pack cilindrico paaralelo al caño de la bici.

Que autonomia tienen con el 7377 y las baterias de gel de 4 amp?

Saludos


----------



## leop4 (Sep 26, 2008)

el 7377 deve consumir mas o menos 2 o 3 amperes a maxima potencia igual le voy a poner otra bateria en paralelo de 12 4AH y asi con las dos tener 8AH jejeje.


----------



## leop4 (Sep 28, 2008)

hola a todos aca les dejo las fotos  de la caja ya terminada para la bici jeje mas adelante un videito jejej y si tienen dudas pregunten nomas.


----------



## maxep (Sep 28, 2008)

renove el audipo saque lo que tenia por que sonaba demasiado si o usaba al mango la gente me escuchaba venir desde media cuadra facilll.. llamaba demasiado la aatensión. ademas el audio se escuhcaba par atodos lados menos par ami lado.. asiq ue cambie todo. y lo puse en otro bafles. por otro lado.. queira algo de menor consumo=potencia. en fin termine comprando un parlante de 4" xburn(blindado cosa q no me sirve de mucho) a pesar de ser chino tiene una muuy buena calidad , como todo lo que vi de esa marca..es una marca nacional que vende en avellaneda.. www.xonox.com.ar  creo q era la pagina(xonox es la marca)
en fin coloque ese parlante de 4"+ un tw de cono generico.. lo amplificadorfico con un tda1516bq que otorga en 12v uno 15 a 17w. suficientes para sacarle todo el jugo al parlante. lo ubique adelante (para que se den una idea dnd llevan el ta que de nafta las motos) la caja la realize con mdf de 10 y un corte d eaglomerdado d e15mm. ahora me falta rellenar las imperfecciones de lacaja con enduido , lijarla y pintarla...o tal ves simplemente la tapise. 
ademas le coloce al circuito un 7805 para alimentar elr mp3 y no depender de pilas..
el consumo del amplificador a max volumen oscilo entre 700 y 800 ma. asi q con una bateria de 7ah me daria bastante tiempo de audio .
aqui las fotos
http://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02650tq3.jpg


http://img20.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02646mn5.jpg


http://img81.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc02655qj2.jpg


----------



## leop4 (Sep 29, 2008)

muy bueno maxep pero la idea de tapizarlo lo sacaste de mi jaja porque vos por msn me dijiste que la ivas a pintar y yo te dije que la iba a tapizar y vos en ningun momento pensaste en tapizarla jajajaja igual todo bien, pero si la tapizas para que le vas a pasar laca lijarla pasarle pintura, si todo eso no se ve. creo yo que no vale la pena hacer todo eso con tapizarla con la tela para las cajas de bafles alcansa jejej.

muy prolijo todo te felicito jajaja


----------



## leop4 (Sep 29, 2008)

heeeee aqui el videito.... jejejeje.

YouTube - projecto Extreme Sound 3


----------



## zap (Sep 30, 2008)

muy buenas esas cajas eeee los felicito por su creatividad jeje.


----------



## zap (Sep 30, 2008)

tienes las medidas de la caja?


----------



## leop4 (Sep 30, 2008)

jajaja gracias zap por tu comentario mmmm no che no tengo las medidas, fue solo apoyar un carton y recortar con tijera jaja , y aqui se las presento tapizada y terminada jejeje.


----------



## maxep (Oct 1, 2008)

te quedo muy bine leo espero poder escucharla en persona. pro otro lado por falta de tiempo no pude hacerle detalles a la caja asi q simplemente la voy a tapizar ocn la alfombra q uso simepre con mis bafles... si puedo siubo video... aunque lo tuyo y lo mio sean cosas diferentes. vos lo armaste para q se escuche a los costados.. yo para escuchar solmente yo


----------



## leop4 (Oct 1, 2008)

seeeeee y viste el video esta re copado jajaj y la musica tambien jejeje. lo puse ayer y ya me agregaron comentarias positivos jej.


----------



## maxep (Oct 2, 2008)

ya tengo el video subido del audiobike  YouTube - audio bike maxep  aunque no se ve mucho se escuha y muy bien


----------



## leop4 (Oct 2, 2008)

buenisimo maxep aunque no suvistes fotos de la caja ya terminada y colocada en la bici las estamos esperando.  ajaja.


----------



## leop4 (Nov 14, 2008)

hola a todos recien hoy pude sacarle fotos a la bici de un antes y un despues jeje, la bici la habia terminado hace tiempo pero se me rompio la camara y la tuve que llevar a reparar y por suete la arreglaron jej. el video para dentro de unos horas     

http://img60.imageshack.us/my.php?image=antescn7.jpg

http://img380.imageshack.us/my.php?image=despues1rn7.jpg

http://img55.imageshack.us/my.php?image=despues2ee9.jpg

http://img55.imageshack.us/my.php?image=despues3gd3.jpg


----------



## leop4 (Abr 10, 2009)

aca esta el video de las fotos que puso fogonazo un poco tarde jej pero ta bueno.
YouTube - MADE IN QUEENS - OFFICIAL FILM TRAILER


----------



## inia 100 (May 3, 2009)

hola muchachos...

soy medio inexperto en esto..queria hacerles una pregunta

yo tengo todos los elementos pero tengo una duda...ustedes como cargan la bateria? le ponen un alternador a la bici?

gracias y saludos a todos


----------



## maxep (May 3, 2009)

con un cargador en casa. asi de simple.


----------



## inia 100 (May 4, 2009)

si pero por lo que estuve viendo son unos cargadores enormes. cuanto cuestan?


----------



## maxep (May 24, 2009)

la verdad q no. podes usar los cargadores que se usan para luces de emergencia. o con un transformador de 12v 3a .alcanza para cargar la bateria de 7ah de gel.


----------

